# 24 year old looking for a new start in Cyprus, advice needed!



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Right, here goes.....

I am looking to move to Cyprus, for a change of scene and a fresh start. I hopefully have a job lined up as a beauty therapist (with accomodation), but am interested to know a bit about life on the island.

I have had some family and financial troubles (the whole reason for the move), and although not bankrupt, find it hard to even open a UK bank account, and can't get credit. Will I be able to get a cyprus bank account?

From reading through the threads, it seems it is not a good time to be moving out there? Is it likely that i will find it hard to find friends/expats of a similar age to me? Last thing I need is to feel totally isolated!! I'm confident, bright and bubbly though? If that helps!! hehe

Lots of questions I know, but any advice will be hugely appreciated!

Thanks, E


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi E and welcome to the forum.

It is my experience that opeing a bank account in Cyprus is not difficult. You just go in with your passport, a rental or purchase agreement for property and some money and the Bank of Cyprus opens one straight away. However you would be well advised to bring a reasonable sum of money with you as some employers don't pay as regularly as in England. A day or a week late is not unheard of so do make sure you have something to fall back on, just in case!

As to meeting other people, it seems that prople in Limassol are having more trouble breaking into the social scene than perhaps we do in the Larnaca area. I don't know why. In the Larnaca area there are lots of bars with activities where Brits seem to congregate.

As regards good time/bad time to move. All I can say is we moved out of the UK in April because we no longer wanted to be there. Life is not cushy because the value of our income has been affected by the fall in the £ and we have to think carefully how we spend and prioritise spending. But we have no regrets at all. We would not move back.


----------



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there i'm also 24 and looking to relocate to Cyprus (looking at Limassol area) in March, and having trouble finding a job, as i dont think anyone will comit to anything till im actually, also finding it hard to find some temp accomodation for when i get there as dont wanna pay for a hotel, as i dont have much money. I am hoping to get there and start work straight away, not sure if thats gonna be possible tho. 
Melissa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xmelissax said:


> Hi there i'm also 24 and looking to relocate to Cyprus (looking at Limassol area) in March, and having trouble finding a job, as i dont think anyone will comit to anything till im actually, also finding it hard to find some temp accomodation for when i get there as dont wanna pay for a hotel, as i dont have much money. I am hoping to get there and start work straight away, not sure if thats gonna be possible tho.
> Melissa


Hi Melissa,
My advice is unless you have enough money for at least 3 months rent to tide you over while you look for a job and enough for a flight home if you dont find one then do not come.
Jobs are not easy to find right now and many young Brits find themselves trapped with no job, no money and unable to afford flights home.
I have known of people ending up sleeping on the beaches in desperate financial straits.
Please make sure that you have enough money behind you for a while and leave money with parents for a flight so you arn't tempted to spend it.
Save up, wait until you have enough money behind you so you dont end up as another statistic and then come over and treat it as an a well planned adventure.
Who knows you may find its the best thing you've ever done but if you come unprepared and with little money you will more than likely end up regretting it.

Veronica


----------



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

Thanks for your advice, but I think im still gonna head out in March, get a package deal for 2 weeks, so if it's that bad I have a flight back. But I dont think it can be worse than here, as i cant get a job and have been out of work for nearly 5 months months now. my parents are willing to lend me some money to go and am willing to do any work.

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It took me a good year to find a job after I arrived in Cyprus. There are many people here from Eastern Europe and Asia that can afford to work for very low wages. General labour is very cheap indeed - minimum wages are not enforced. There is no general welfare back-up. I would think things through very carefully before setting out. If you don't have a family or friend support network, Cyprus can be very unforgiving. Bear in mind too that there is very little in the way of a public transport system, so even travelling around looking for work will be expensive or impossible.

Most labour is focussed on tourism and labouring on building sites, both industries have been hit by the recession, so the number of seasonal jobs available will shrink to next to nothing. Unless you have some unique talents and the right connections, finding a job in the current economic climate will be very difficult indeed. It will almost certainly take more than a couple of weeks. Bear in mind too that many have found jobs quite easily, worked away for a month and then found that there is no pay cheque at the end of it. Read through as many posts as possible on the forum to get a flavour of others' experience.


----------



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been doing alot of thinkin and readin through the posts, and am possitive this is what I want, im just worried now, that im gonna get any work and be stuck, I dont know what to do, as i cant wait a while and save up, as im not earning here and cant find work, I hate it here and am despeate to get away, as I do not see a future for me here and can do in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xmelissax said:


> I have been doing alot of thinkin and readin through the posts, and am possitive this is what I want, im just worried now, that im gonna get any work and be stuck, I dont know what to do, as i cant wait a while and save up, as im not earning here and cant find work, I hate it here and am despeate to get away, as I do not see a future for me here and can do in Cyprus.



Melissa if you are so determined then give it a go. At least you have been warned and as t hey say forewarned is forearmed.
Just do not make the mistake so many young brits make and hang on too long if it dosnt work out. Will your parents pay for a flight home for if you do not find work over here?
If they will then go for it. You only live once.
good luck


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

xmelissax said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Thanks for your advice, but I think im still gonna head out in March, get a package deal for 2 weeks, so if it's that bad I have a flight back. But I dont think it can be worse than here, as i cant get a job and have been out of work for nearly 5 months months now. my parents are willing to lend me some money to go and am willing to do any work.
> 
> ...


Take a look at Cyprus Jobs there are a couple af agencies starting to recruit bar and hotel staff for holiday season could be a start for you.


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Good luck to you-i know what you mean it's dire in the UK, Im lucky i have a good job here right now and have been offered work in cyprus as has my boyfriend. we are just saving as much as we can right now before we make the move 
All the best x


----------



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your advice, I've found a job, not great mind, but hey its work, accomodation sorted, flight is booked, 3 weeks and I will be in Cyprus..... Cant Wait.
Thanks Again
Melissa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xmelissax said:


> Thanks everyone for all your advice, I've found a job, not great mind, but hey its work, accomodation sorted, flight is booked, 3 weeks and I will be in Cyprus..... Cant Wait.
> Thanks Again
> Melissa


Congrats on f inding a job melissa.
good luck, hope all goes well for you.

Veronica


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

F1chick said:


> Good luck to you-i know what you mean it's dire in the UK, Im lucky i have a good job here right now and have been offered work in cyprus as has my boyfriend. we are just saving as much as we can right now before we make the move
> All the best x


Hi, tell me about the job, where did you see it? Have you been out to meet with them? How long did it take to get an offer?

Sorry for the questions but we are in the same boat - we HATE the UK and desperate to move from this hell hole but need to be careful. I have a good job too and leaving is a big move, even though our minds are made up!!

Regs
Simon


----------



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

SJ1975 said:


> Hi, tell me about the job, where did you see it? Have you been out to meet with them? How long did it take to get an offer?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but we are in the same boat - we HATE the UK and desperate to move from this hell hole but need to be careful. I have a good job too and leaving is a big move, even though our minds are made up!!
> 
> ...



Hi its only bar work and nothing is definate till i arrive, but I do have a meeting with an agency the day after i get there, so hopefully they will find me something better. I have just been emailing my CV to every bar and company in Limassol asking for work. cyprusrecruiter.com and


----------



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

cyprusjobs.com i found are good.

Good Luck 
Melissa


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

well done on the work and good luck
Im going to Cyprus in june to check out the hospitals as been offered work there but want to see the set up before i commit.Its all very exciting but still have to keep calm and a sensible head on!


----------



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

congrats on job, dont no? but i've heard hospitals are good there, im lucky as got no ties here, dont have own place and unfortunatly no job, so ii have nothing to loose.
Good luck with everything
Melissa


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah i have a flat and a car but i can get my flat rented out which isnt a problemjust wish i had a spare few grand lol!!!

take care PGxx


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a stupid car tying me down for abit - wish I never bought the thing now. Love the car to bits, great motor, but my plans have changed now.


----------



## xmelissax (Jan 27, 2009)

i no what you mean, a few grand would be nice, hopefully my car sells that will help a bit, or win the lotto. 
Melissa.x


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah i love my car too- a sporty little number but if i sold it i would lose alot of money at the present which is pants am thinkin is it worth the money and effort to ship it over as looked at its value in cyprus and is alot dearer over there mmmhhhhh more decisions!!!


----------



## steve c (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi there me and my family are hoping to move over shortly saving up to check out the eures website for jobs


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

SJ1975 said:


> Hi, tell me about the job, where did you see it? Have you been out to meet with them? How long did it take to get an offer?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but we are in the same boat - we HATE the UK and desperate to move from this hell hole but need to be careful. I have a good job too and leaving is a big move, even though our minds are made up!!
> 
> ...


Hi Simon, I just contacted some hospitals in cyprus and emailed them my CV and 1 got back to me, Ive been in contact with them since septemeber and going out for an interview in June. My boyfriend did the same for his job and he is going for interviews too when we go over. Good luck


----------



## surfuk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all, am over here now in Paphos and i have to admit things are tough over here to find a job, i would say however from what i have heard from friends that have packed up here and gone back to the UK that things are as bad if not worse over there. The tourist season is on its way and although numbers are down i would say it is not going to be as bad as people are making out, i am lucky as i have employment as well as being self employed, it does mean hard work but its worth every hour, i would rather be here working hard and maybe even finding it tough now and again than be on my arse back in the UK. So to all of you , good luck and I think coming out here again was the best decision i made. Hope that gives you all a bit of a boost !


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am heading over to Cyprus in a week and a half!! I have a job in a big beauty salon/spa in Nicosia, am so nervous and excited.

When I had my interview here in the UK, (the employers are only recruiting from the UK) they said the credit crunch really hasnt affected Cyprus?! They have spend nearly a million on this spa, and have big plans for expansion....I'm suprised reading on here that the credit crunch is just as bad there!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Maybe it wasn't hitting at the time you had your interview! It is hitting people here now but not as badly as the UK or the States.


----------



## amelanie (Feb 17, 2009)

*Honest opinions gratefully received!*



Veronica said:


> Melissa if you are so determined then give it a go. At least you have been warned and as t hey say forewarned is forearmed.
> Just do not make the mistake so many young brits make and hang on too long if it dosnt work out. Will your parents pay for a flight home for if you do not find work over here?
> If they will then go for it. You only live once.
> good luck


Hi,My family and I(girls of 10 and 7) are from the UK but currently living in South Africa.We love this country and the way of life so much but it is tainted by the crime which we have to consider daily.
We are seriously thinking of moving to Cyprus in the hope that we will still have the climate, the laid back people and relative safety.My husband will be on contract work here in Africa so for alot of the time I will be on my own with the children.
Can you recommend an area that would suit a very relaxed,outdoor,nature loving family away from busy clubs but with some family friendly bars and cafes.
I also do not like neighbours too close(I am very friendly really!!) can you suggest a website offering country rentals with lots of outside space?

Schools are not an issue as I will homeschool unless you know of a Steiner school in Cyprus?

Alot of questions I know but it will be impossible to visit Cyprus before actually moving so everything helps!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

amelanie said:


> Hi,My family and I(girls of 10 and 7) are from the UK but currently living in South Africa.We love this country and the way of life so much but it is tainted by the crime which we have to consider daily.
> We are seriously thinking of moving to Cyprus in the hope that we will still have the climate, the laid back people and relative safety.My husband will be on contract work here in Africa so for alot of the time I will be on my own with the children.
> Can you recommend an area that would suit a very relaxed,outdoor,nature loving family away from busy clubs but with some family friendly bars and cafes.
> I also do not like neighbours too close(I am very friendly really!!) can you suggest a website offering country rentals with lots of outside space?
> ...


Which are will you be looking at?
If you want the Limassol area there is a company who have been around since 1945 and they have some great long term rentals in the villages.
Take a look at

Property in Cyprus since 1945, by Calogirou Real Estate Agents

Regards Veronica


----------

